# Property Insurance



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have two questions that I need some help op having recently purchased an apartment in Algarve>

1. I am having some difficulty in getting details from the Condominium managers as to what risks are covered in their property insurance. My understanding is that they must by law insure the building against Fire, but beyond that?

2. How do you calculate the rebuild value for property in the Algarve?

Thanks


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

1,
Assuming they are a "business" then hand them a letter asking for a copy of the insurance with a set time period to answer say 3 working days also mention their official complaints book. If no answer in 3 days just ask for their official complaints book and write a complaint in it.


----------



## JohnThomas0168 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you


----------

